# Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?



## Svenno 02 (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde!

Ich wohne seit dem Sommer in Göttingen.
Meinen Fischereischein habe ich aber in Schleswig-Holstein gemacht.
Dort war es eigentlich immer so, dass man pro Jahr eine Fischereimarke kaufen konnte für 10€. Da ich allerdings da oben nicht mehr wohne, und nicht so gut an die Marken komme, bzw. auch keine Kreditkarte habe, um sie online zu beziehen, wollte ich mal fragen, ob ich in Niedersachsen den auf Lebenslang umschreiben lassen kann???
Wäre ja auch billiger, bin ja erst 23 
Jetzt habe ich noch gelesen, das es das in Schleswig-Holstein auch gibt.
Könnt ihr mich aufklären?

LG Svenno


----------



## GeorgeB (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*

Wenn du in Nds wohnst, kannst oder musst du ihn umschreiben lassen. Das befreit dich aber nicht davor, einmal im Jahr die Marke für SH zu lösen, sofern du dort angeln möchtest. Das soll demnächst aber auch per Lastschrift gehen.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Wenn du in Nds wohnst, kannst oder musst du ihn umschreiben lassen. Das befreit dich aber nicht davor, einmal im Jahr die Marke für SH zu lösen, sofern du dort angeln möchtest. Das soll demnächst aber auch per Lastschrift gehen.


 Solltest Du aber lediglich nur in Niedersachsen angeln, brauchst Du ihn nur wenn man das zusätzlich ausdrücklich vorschreibt.
Rechtlich besteht in Niedersachsen, keinerlei Zwang, Ihn zu haben.
Angelst du aber in  NRW oder Hessen, würdest Du Ihn dann auch  wieder benötigen.
 Es gilt halt das Landesrecht wo du fischt, auch wenn es Dier in deinem B.L wo du gemeldet bist, nicht vorgeschrieben ist.


----------



## Meefo 46 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*

Moin .

Umschreiben auf jeden fall(Lebenszeit).

SH 10€ marke mußt du wenn du in SH angeln willst jedoch 

lösen.

Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Umschreiben auf jeden fall(Lebenszeit).
> 
> ...



Das ist ja blöd, dann überlege ich es mir nochmal, das wäre ja doppelt gemoppelt.#h#c


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Das ist ja blöd, dann überlege ich es mir nochmal, das wäre ja doppelt gemoppelt.#h#c


 Nicht unbedingt.
 Du wohnst ja nun gar nicht mehr in S.H, gut möglich das Dein alter F.Schein nun gar nicht mehr gültig ist.

 Ausstellende Behörde ist das Bundesland wo Du gemeldet bist, das ist halt eine Fachbezogene Einnahmequelle der Länder.
 Niedersachsen kennt diese Abgabe nicht, hier wird der Schein deshalb auf Lebenszeit ausgestellt, um eben auch in anderen B.Ländern angeln zu können.
 Theoretisch könnte sich Jemand daran stören, wenn Ihm auffällt das Wohnort und F.Schein nicht mehr passen.
 Der passt halt auch nicht mehr zu den Daten in deinem  Personalausweis.

 So rum versteht man den Sinn sicher kaum.
 Aber wenn ein Niedersachse seinen F.Schein nach Umzug in ein anderes B.L weiter einsetzt, versucht er halt zu Betrügen und die Abgabe zu umgehen.

 Aber vielleicht stellt das mal Jemand klar, der Wissender ist als ich. Ich bewege mich da eher im Bereich von Vermutungen.
 Wie also ist es rechtlich wirklich?
 |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt.
> Du wohnst ja nun gar nicht mehr in S.H, gut möglich das Dein alter F.Schein nun gar nicht mehr gültig ist.
> 
> Ausstellende Behörde ist das Bundesland wo Du gemeldet bist, das ist halt eine Fachbezogene Einnahmequelle der Länder.


 
 Genau so ist das, den Fischereischein aus SH darfst du nur nutzen, wenn dein Erstwohnsitz auch in SH liegt. In sofern kannst du den Schein für SH knicken, wenn du in Niedersachsen wohnst.

 Solltest du irgend wann (z.B. Urlaub) einmal in SH angeln wollen, dann musst du die Marke in SH lösen, diese allerdings auf einem Sonderformular kleben und diesen dann neben deinem Fischereischein aus Niedersachsen mitführen.

 Den Vordruck findest Du hier:

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...n/PDF/Nachweisblatt__blob=publicationFile.pdf


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*

Die ausstellende Behörde ist grundsätzlich die Komune in der du wohnst (also jetzt die Stadt Göttingen). Der Fischereischein ist so lange gültig wie es auf ihm vermerkt ist, in Niedersachsen eben lebenslang. Der Schein aus SH verliert durch den Wechsel des Wohnortes nicht seine Gültigkeit.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Der Schein aus SH verliert durch den Wechsel des Wohnortes nicht seine Gültigkeit.


Begründung ?

 Nachtrag: Ich habe eben gelesen das er gültig bis Ablauf bleiben kann.
 Aber begrenzt auf 5 Jahre.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Der Schein aus SH verliert durch den Wechsel des Wohnortes nicht seine Gültigkeit.



Für diejenigen, die in SH wohnen nicht, für alle anderen schon:

 § 4 zur Durchführungsverordnung zum Landesfischereigesetz



> (3) Fischereischeine werden nach den Maßgaben der Absätze 1 und 2 Personen erteilt, die ihre alleinige Wohnung oder ihre Hauptwohnung im Sinne des § 14 Abs. 2 Landesmeldegesetz in der Fassung der Bekanntmachung vom 24. Juni 2004 (GVOBl. Schl.-H. S. 214), zuletzt geändert durch Artikel 1 des Gesetzes vom 27. November 2012 (GVOBl. Schl.-H. S. 737), in Schleswig-Holstein oder außerhalb der Bundesrepublik​ Deutschland haben.
> ​​​​​


​ ​ ​ Zieht man um, ist die aktuelle Adresse von der Behörde im Fischereischein einzutragen und zu Siegeln, wohnt jemand nicht in SH, wird diese verweigert.​ ​ Gleiches Problem hatte ein ehemaliger Dorfbewohner von mir, als er umzog (wollte hier weiter Angeln, wenn er seine Eltern hier besucht), hat dagegen Einspruch eingelegt, dem von der Fischereibehörde nicht stattgegeben wurde.​


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*

Bei der zitierten Verordnung geht es um die Erteilung des Fischereischeins, nicht um die Gültigkeit. Ich konnte keine Regelung dazu finden, dass der Schein umgeschrieben werden muss. Wenn es keine Regelung gibt, dann ist das auch nicht so (Vorbehalt des Gesetzes).


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/17/475e011374e799beadb29e950552e09b.jpg
Hier steht es ja. Wenn du in SH deinen Hauptwohnsitz hast, dann brauchst du einen Fischereischein aus SH (den du hast, er wird auf Lebenszeit erteil). Wenn du von außerhalb kommst, dann reicht ein Fischereischein aus jedem anderen Bundesland. Du musst dann zusätzlich eine der Marken kaufen. Dein Fischereischein behält aber in jedem Fall seine Gültigkeit.


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> [
> Hier steht es ja. Wenn du in SH deinen Hauptwohnsitz hast, dann brauchst du einen Fischereischein aus SH (den du hast, er wird auf Lebenszeit erteil). Wenn du von außerhalb kommst, dann reicht ein Fischereischein aus jedem anderen Bundesland. Du musst dann zusätzlich eine der Marken kaufen. Dein Fischereischein behält aber in jedem Fall seine Gültigkeit.


so ist es - hat dorschgreifer ja schon erklärt.


> (4) Personen, die ihre alleinige Wohnung oder ihren Hauptwohnsitz nicht in SchleswigHolstein
> haben und einen gültigen Fischereischein eines anderen Bundeslandes besitzen
> sowie Personen, die eine Ausnahme von der Fischereischeinpflicht gemäß § 5 Abs. 5 in
> Anspruch nehmen, erbringen den Nachweis über die Entrichtung der Fischereiabgabe des
> ...


----------



## Knispel (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Bei der zitierten Verordnung geht es um die Erteilung des Fischereischeins, nicht um die Gültigkeit. Ich konnte keine Regelung dazu finden, dass der Schein umgeschrieben werden muss. Wenn es keine Regelung gibt, dann ist das auch nicht so (Vorbehalt des Gesetzes).



Ich habe meinen aus Bremen auch immer noch - das einzigste was ich nach Umzug nach Niedersachsen ablegen musste war die Sportfischerprüfung - ich hatte den Fischereischein auf Grund der Übergangsregelung von jährlich auf Lebenslang ohne Prüfung - meine Gewässerwarteausbildung nebst Prüfung und rund 25 jährige Tätigkeit in Bremen als Gewässerwart wurde mir nicht als Sportfischerprüfung anerkannt.


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*

Ne, Dorschgreifer sagte ja, der Schein aus SH würde mit Umzug seine Gültigkeit verlieren, was nichr stimmt. Er gilt, wie der niedersächsische, ein Leben lang.


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*

na, meinentwegen, wie dem auch sei, ich hab´ da direkt noch mal ´ne frage.
in welchen bundesländern muß man eigentlich als gastangler ´ne zusätzliche fischereiabgabe löhnen, nur in schleswig holstein?


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*

Kann das nur für Hessen und Niedersachsen sagen, dort gibt es sowas (für Gastangler) nicht.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Ne, Dorschgreifer sagte ja, der Schein aus SH würde mit Umzug seine Gültigkeit verlieren, was nichr stimmt. Er gilt, wie der niedersächsische, ein Leben lang.



 Man zieht also in ein Anderes Land und braucht dann keinen neuen Fischereischein ?
 Das ist Doch wohl Deine Aussage.

 Das wird auch anders gesehen...http://www.bfv-sr.de/fischereiaufsi...cht/sonderregelungen zum fischereischein.html

 Ich sehe das so das man den Schein behalten kann, nur eben nicht mehr verwenden darf.
 Was aber gaaaans sicher immer kontrolliert wird.


----------



## Knispel (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*

In Bremen für die freie "Stockangelweser" - die ist nur für "Bremer Bürger" frei und ohne Prüfung befischbar. Du musst aber eine Prüfung besitzen, sonst stellt dir das Fischeramt keinen Schein aus und der kostet wieder Geld. Der "Bremer Bürger" zahlt hier einmal für den Fischereischein( um die 100 Euro ) und hat für den Rest seines Lebens Ruhe.


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Kann das nur für Hessen und Niedersachsen sagen, dort gibt es sowas (für Gastangler) nicht.


nrw auch nicht.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> na, meinentwegen, wie dem auch sei, ich hab´ da direkt noch mal ´ne frage.
> in welchen bundesländern muß man eigentlich als gastangler ´ne zusätzliche fischereiabgabe löhnen, nur in schleswig holstein?


 
 Ja die haben sich aus der alten Linie der länderübergreifenden gegensätzlichen Anerkennung ausgeklinkt.
 Natürlich nicht wirklich :m, den Schein erkennen sie ja an, nur muss man halt zusätzlich fachbezogen für S.H zuzahlen.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ja die haben sich aus der alten Linie der länderübergreifenden gegensätzlichen Anerkennung ausgeklinkt.
> Natürlich nicht wirklich :m, den Schein erkennen sie ja an, nur muss man halt zusätzlich fachbezogen für S.H zuzahlen.


 
 Wobei der Küstenfischereischein für Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, wohl Vorreiter war.
 Egal der kostenlose Zugang zum Angeln im Meer ist nun immer mehr Geschichte.
 Es ist egal wie man es bezeichnet, aber man muss halt zusätzlich erst zahlen.#t

 Bin ich früher öfter mal eben spontan  an die Ostsee in S.H gefahren, ist das nun zufällig(?) noch nicht wieder der Fall gewesen. Zufällig hätte ich da sonst wohl mindestens einen Tausender gelassen.

 Das, obwohl ich durchaus Verständnis für die Gebühr habe.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein in Niedersachsen umschreiben?*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Ne, Dorschgreifer sagte ja, der Schein aus SH würde mit Umzug seine Gültigkeit verlieren, was nichr stimmt. Er gilt, wie der niedersächsische, ein Leben lang.


 

Oh ja, der Teufel steckt im Detail...

Stimmt, die Gültigkeit als Zettel verliert er nicht, musst den ja nicht abgeben, darfst den behalten.

Aber zum Angeln darf er nur genutzt werden, wenn du in SH wohnst.

Auf dem Fischereischein ist der aktuelle Wohnort einzutragen. Wohnst du in Niedersachsen, verweigert das Amt die Eintragung, somit nützt er dir nichts mehr. Wie gesagt, ein Bekannter von mir hat das durch die Behörde so bestätigt bekommen.

Man darf sich in Bezug auf die lebenslange Gültigkeit eben nicht auf die Angelerlaubnis berufen.

Hat man selbst als Schleswig-Holsteiner zwar einen Fischereischein, ist der gültig, aber ohne geklebte Marke darfst du eben nicht Angeln, obwohl der Schein gültig ist. Also ein kleiner feiner Unterschied.

Und die lebenslange Gültigkeit hat eben den Vorteil, dass wenn man mal wieder nach SH zieht, den alten Schein über die Adressänderung wieder reaktivieren kann, ohne dafür erneut die Gebühr für den Schein zu entrichten.

Aber, wer meint, dass man das alles so nicht braucht, der darf das gerne auf eigenes Risiko machen, wie er möchte, aber bitte hinterher nicht Jammern, wenn man ein Bußgeld zahlen muss...:m


----------

